# صلاة قبل الامتحان



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2014)

آمين آمين آمين
​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2014)

*حلوة خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## mera22 (28 مايو 2014)

امين 
صلاه جميله وكلماتها جميله جدا 
ميرسي حبيبتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

​


النهيسى قال:


> آمين آمين آمين​
> 
> 
> ​​​




 شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

​


elamer1000 قال:


> *حلوة خالص*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 شكرااا لمرورك وللتقيييم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

mera22 قال:


> امين ​
> صلاه جميله وكلماتها جميله جدا
> 
> ميرسي حبيبتي
> ...




شكرااااا ميرا للتقيم الراائع
نورتي حبيبتي ربنا يبارك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 مايو 2014)

يا رب اجب عن هذه لاسئلة بروحك باناملي وبقلمي انا معتمد عليك وعلى معونتك لي انت اعطيتنا روح النجاح وليس روح الفشل ونحن نثق بك تمم لينا وعدك يا رب حتى كل المجد يرجعن اليك


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> يا رب اجب عن هذه لاسئلة بروحك باناملي وبقلمي انا معتمد عليك وعلى معونتك لي انت اعطيتنا روح النجاح وليس روح الفشل ونحن نثق بك تمم لينا وعدك يا رب حتى كل المجد يرجعن اليك


 امييين
شكرااا لمرورك ربنا يبارك​


----------

